# Problème synchronisation iCloud



## Jul-07 (21 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème de stockage entre mon iphone et mon mac (Lion OS X 10.7.5).

Mon stockage sur Iphone est saturé. Je ne peux pas mettre mes photos sur mon Mac car apparemment je n'ai pas fait la mise à jour et du coup Itunes ne fonctionne pas pour les photos. 
Je ne peux pas faire la mise à jour de mon Mac car cela nécessite une sauvegarde et je n'ai pas de disque dur externe.

En attendant j'ai voulu utiliser l'Icloud. J'ai du pour cela acheter du stockage supplémentaire. Mais maintenant, quand je me connecte sur le site web Icloud avec mon Mac, ils me disent que Photos Icloud nécessite une version antérieure à OS 10.8.1 !!! 

Je m'arrache un peu les cheveux et je commence à amèrement regretter l'achat de mes appareils Apple !! 

Comme vous l'avez certainement remarqué à la lecture de mon message, je n'y connais pas grand chose donc je ne serai très reconnaissante à l'ame charitable qui voudra bien me donner un coup de main pour trouver une solution ou un plan B 

MErci 

NB: je me doute que la mise à jour de Mac est inévitable mais j'aurai aimé trouvé une solution simple et rapide en attendant


----------



## guytoon48 (21 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,
Ce qui est étonnant, c'est cette résistance au changement. Alors que justement c'est le fondement même des technologies et particulièrement de l'informatique.
Apple n'y est pas pour grand chose, l'esprit de l'utilisateur, là, c'est différent!


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2017)

[@guytoon48 : La résistance au changement, cela peut parfaitement se comprendre mais là n'est pas la question.]

Je suppose que, dans le post initial, il faut lire "postérieur à 10.8.1" ? Ou alors je n'ai rien compris... 

En tout cas, un point est clair : tu ne fais pas de sauvegardes. Si tu tiens à ce qui est sur ton Mac, c'est fâcheux parce que, un jour ou l'autre, ton Mac risque de planter et toi de tout perdre...
D'où le raisonnement suivant :

soit tu tiens au contenu de ton Mac et tu achètes un disque dur externe sur lequel tu cloneras le disque dur interne ; et dans ce cas, tu auras ton premier pré-requis pour faire une mise à jour...
soit tu ne tiens pas au contenu de ton Mac et, dans ce cas, l'absence de sauvegarde ne te retient pas de faire une mise à jour de macOS, plutôt en mode mise à jour (on conserve ce qui se trouve sur la machine).
Ensuite, puisque l'on a établi que mettre à jour macOS est _envisageable_, il faudrait vérifier que c'est _faisable_.
Pour cela, il te faut :

repérer quel est ton Mac et quelles sont ses caractéristiques matérielles ;

faire le tour de ton Mac pour déterminer quels sont les logiciels installés.
On pourra ensuite savoir quelle est la version maximale de macOS que l'on peut installer et voir ce que ça peut coûter (rachat de logiciel ? ajout de RAM ?)

Un point important : aujourd'hui on en est à Sierra (10.12). Si tu as déjà télécharger les versions intermédiaires entre 10.8 et 10.12, le Mac App Store te permettra de les retélécharger. Sinon, c'est plus compliqué.


----------



## guytoon48 (21 Juin 2017)

bompi a dit:


> [@guytoon48 : La résistance au changement, cela peut parfaitement se comprendre mais là n'est pas la question.]
> 
> 
> Bonjour,
> Pas d'accord en ce qui concerne l'informatique mais, effectivement, çà ne solutionnera pas le problème exposé.


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2017)

Tu sembles mettre de côté que les mises à jour sont parfois (souvent ?) la source de problèmes et que gagner des nouveautés inutiles tout en perdant une certaine stabilité voire des fonctions utiles, c'est plutôt négatif.
Tu sembles aussi ignorer que les mises à jour peuvent nécessiter le rachat de logiciels qui ne sont pas donnés.
Tout le monde n'a pas un temps considérable à passer sur ses ordinateurs, à mettre à jour ceci et cela.

Sans oublier que la mise à jour à marche forcée finit par obliger le changement de matériel, qu'il soit incompatible ou, tout simplement, _inconfortable_. Et la question sera bientôt d'autant plus présente que nous ne pouvons pas mettre à jour _les composants_ des ordinateurs. Mon MBP de 2008 a pu tenir grâce aux changements que j'ai réalisés : doubler la RAM, installer des SSD. Sans cela, il serait inutilisable sous Mavericks (et seul Linux lui conviendrait). Aujourd'hui que tout est soudé... on a intérêt à prendre le top, donc cher, pour éviter de se morfondre dans deux/trois ans ou de racheter un ordinateur.

Enfin, il serait bien préférable d'optimiser les fonctionnalités existantes plutôt qu'en inventer sans cesse des plus ou moins inutiles, qui ne font qu'alourdir bêtement les systèmes.


----------



## guytoon48 (21 Juin 2017)

Fraîchement retraité d'un service prépresse (imprimerie), donc il s'agit de prod... nous avons toujours fait les MàJ avec, auparavant, les sauvegardes qui s'imposent et les renseignements pris auprès de Kodak, Heidelberg ou autres. Mon raisonnement reste valable; on monte dans le wagon ou on reste sur le quai et là, il y a des risques : il faut aussi en parler! çà il ne faut pas l'oublier également.


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2017)

Encore une fois, tu mets de côté des éléments qui ne me semblent pas négligeables : les coûts de licence, les coûts matériels, la fiabilité etc. Le problème principal est que l'on s'emprisonne à utiliser des logiciels dont la pérennité n'est jamais assurée.

À titre personnel, je m'en fiche un peu puisque je n'utilise pas de logiciel cher ; même, la plupart sont Open Source et, le cas échéant je m'amuse à essayer de les compiler moi-même. Une console, _vi_ et GCC suffisent à mon bonheur, quoi.

Mais pour un particulier qui n'y connaît rien (j'en ai quelques exemplaires dans la famille) ce n'est pas aussi simple que ça.

Et pour les entreprises non plus. Puisque tu parles de prépresse (dans lequel j'ai travaillé pendant quelques années) : les évolutions des solutions d'éditique, qui pourraient sembler simples comme tout, demandent des budgets pharaoniques pour la mise au point et les tests [quand tu envoies des centaines de milliers de courriers chaque mois et que, pas de chance, ton code barre est mangé par une vilaine petite marge, c'est fâcheux...]

Alors, certes, je suis de ton avis sur le fait que ne rien faire n'est sans doute pas la bonne solution ; mais passer son temps à mettre à jour la version majeure de son système (tous les ans sur macOS, ne l'oublions pas), avec les bugs que ça ramène (_cf_. les nombreux fils du forum et d'ailleurs), ce n'est ni simple, ni sain, ni souhaitable.
Rien ne justifie réellement ces évolutions incessantes.


----------



## guytoon48 (22 Juin 2017)

Dans l'actualité récente, un raisonware a mis à mal des particuliers mais aussi des sociétés qui étaient restés sur un système d'exploitation obsolète, c'est à dire plus de MàJ de sécurité entre autres : raisonnable? Non assurément. Nous savons l'impact que çà a engendré sur l'économie... on peut alors le comparer au prix qu'auraient engendré ces mises à niveau, non? ne jamais oublier que l'informatique est une "matière" vivante. Un ordinateur, c'est pas un frigo ou un aspirateur!
A quand les cours de vulgarisation informatiques institutionnalisés dans les écoles?
Un ordinateur devient un élément incontournable de la vie.


----------



## r e m y (22 Juin 2017)

Le sujet est complexe et je n'ai pas d'avis tranché sur la question, mais c'est aussi parce qu'on accepte cette fuite en avant avec des mises à niveau de plus en plus fréquentes, que les développeurs (Apple en tête) ne s'embêtent plus à diffuser les correctifs et mises à jour de sécurité sur les systèmes dits "obsolètes"...

Avec Windows 10, Microsoft semble avoir choisi une autre voie. On pourra rester éternellement sur cette ultime version du système qui sera mis à jour en continu.


----------

